# "Black '69"



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I thought I was a Bad A$$
I thought the streets were mine
Then came my day of reckoning
'Twas an all black 'sixty-nine.

It sat there at the stoplight
All black with Ralley II's....

A-rumblin' and a' shakin'
But I knew I couldn't lose

I snicked my Hurst right into first
And waited for the light

At the flashing green
That black machine
Just vanished, out of sight

I still could hear his open exhaust
As he sped off in the night

I'd barely gotten to second gear
When I realized my plight

So if you're ever in Texas
And cruisin' your 389---

Just remember I warned you good
'Bout a mean black 'sixty-nine......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

So if you're ever in Texas
And cruisin' your 389---

Just remember I warned you good
'Bout a mean black 'sixty-nine......

Sounds like you ran into BEAR.....:rofl:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow.. I don't know what to say 

I'm humbled -- thanks guys :cheers

Bear

(Now if I can just get the car to the point where it -deserves- that... :willy: But I'm workin' it, a little at a time. )


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

should get some judge style ghost stickers that say "The Humbler"....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"The Humbler"!!! _Exactly._ I actually _had_ the line "homespun VOE" in there somewhere, but I figured it would be a little too arcane for the non-initiated reader. Plus, it wasn't working out in the rhyme department!!!!! Just watch out for that ghost car....the mysterious black GTO that changes exhaust note right before its tail lights disappear into the mist....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very good Jeff.....kinda reminds me of a trucker's song from the late70s early 80s...I think the name was Phantom 309 don't remember the artist. :cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool song dude! I can already see the video...... in my mind. 

When _*are*_ we gonna get a vid of that '69 by the way Bear?????


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Cool song dude! I can already see the video...... in my mind.
> 
> When _*are*_ we gonna get a vid of that '69 by the way Bear?????


Well, there's this one...


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

We want drive by vids or burnouts or something.  Does it run as mean as it sounds, mang? Havnt heard much feedback about how it actually runs/drives. At least I havnt.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Be AFRIAD......be VERY AFRAID......

Man if i get some extra scratch i am gonna put some "humblers" on when i do my "X" pipe....that is so :cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Havn't heard much feedback about how it actually runs/drives. At least I havnt."

With diminishing glow-- those red tail lights grow smaller in the night.....
I reckeon you'll know that she runs "alright"...............


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> "Havn't heard much feedback about how it actually runs/drives. At least I havnt."
> 
> With diminishing glow-- those red tail lights grow smaller in the night.....
> I reckeon you'll know that she runs "alright"...............


I'm out on vacation now, but plan to get some more action video when. I get home. 

Bear


----------

